# long term rentals.what will i need



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi folks,just a quick update on my situation and some questions.Was originally coming over to Frigiliana Jan next year leaving my wife to sell up in Scotland but things have moved on and looks like its going to be later on this year as the house is going on the market next week. Looks like we will be going for a cheap holiday rental for a couple of weeks while we sort out a winter let which will give us plenty of time to look for a long term let. We have started clearing out and got to thinking "What comes with a long term rental". will we need bedding, pots and pans, cutlery, telly ect ect. So to all you people who have made the move to rentals "is there anything you thought you wouldnt need that went in the bin and wished later you had brought it with you. 
Thanks Again
Nick.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

As a landlord, I have both short and long term lets.

When I started, a good Spanish friend told me what was expected in each.

Short term lets - provide everything!

Long term lets - only provide the furniture (ish). Do NOT provide; linen, pots-n-pans, cuttlery, or anything of a 'personal' nature.


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> As a landlord, I have both short and long term lets.
> 
> When I started, a good Spanish friend told me what was expected in each.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that snikpoh,we were thinking the mondeo would be fine for just essentials and personal effects but maybe not.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Whether you rent long or short term, you will find that almost everything you need (housewise) is provided.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Leper said:


> Whether you rent long or short term, you will find that almost everything you need (housewise) is provided.


This is simply NOT true.

It may be the case in some places - but certainly not everywhere.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> This is simply NOT true.
> 
> It may be the case in some places - but certainly not everywhere.


Yes it varies. Although every long term rental I've had has had a least basic kitchen equipment, plates cutlery etc. Some have had so much that I've had nowhere to store my own things, which have ended up staying in boxes. 
Not all, but some, have had linen. All have had 'white goods'. 
At the other extreme, I did look at one unfurnished place which didn't even have light fittings, just wires hanging out of the walls and ceilings


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Yes it varies. Although every long term rental I've had has had a least basic kitchen equipment, plates cutlery etc. Some have had so much that I've had nowhere to store my own things, which have ended up staying in boxes.
> Not all, but some, have had linen. All have had 'white goods'.
> At the other extreme, I did look at one unfurnished place which didn't even have light fittings, just wires hanging out of the walls and ceilings


I agree with xabiachica. It varies so you'll have to ask each owner what is included. Indeed some will be flexible and will add and take things away as you prefer. I have never heard of linen being included.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I agree with xabiachica. It varies so you'll have to ask each owner what is included. Indeed some will be flexible and will add and take things away as you prefer. I have never heard of linen being included.


We're still in the rental and there is linen in plastic boxes under the beds. We opted to use our own but it is there. I was surprised how much was supplied but it is all very cheap stuff so we are not using anything for fear of breaking it!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We have even been in holiday rentals where not even bed linen nor towels were provided.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> We have even been in holiday rentals where not even bed linen nor towels were provided.


OMG That would be awful and wholly unexpected. Did you just do without or go out and buy some?


----------



## LDN2ESP (Jul 24, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> We have even been in holiday rentals where not even bed linen nor towels were provided.


Sounds like Pontins?


----------



## sgje2010 (Apr 11, 2015)

WE relocate in 4 weeks and we have taken everything we wanted of a personal nature. We wanted our own bedding, plates and cutlery. We have pretty much shipped everything except furniture if I am honest! 

A little bit of the familiar to get us started...


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> As a landlord, I have both short and long term lets.
> 
> When I started, a good Spanish friend told me what was expected in each.
> 
> ...


I don't know whether there is a legal definition, but every longterm furnished rental flat I have seen in Spain and the UK has been "fully" equipped pots, pans, crockery, cutlery, Hoover, iron, bedside llights, etc. All the ones I saw in Spain also had a motley assortment of bedding, pretty awful pictures on the wall, cushions and assorted ornaments, etc.

Of course, in reality the cutlery drawer probably has 10 knives and no forks, eight glasses and no cups, twenty plates and no bowls....... A trip to Ikea is always required, as are vacuum bags to hide all the bedding you don't want to use...... and of course, the landlords Hoover won't actually suck anything up!

Short term, holiday rentals are usually pretty upfront in listing whether towels, bed linen are included.

Snikpoh, could lack of equipment be hindering you renting out your properties successfully?


----------



## Nicksmith (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks folks for the reply"s,been a big help to us.My wife says as long as theres a cork screw we will get by !!!! Nick.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

brocher said:


> Snikpoh, could lack of equipment be hindering you renting out your properties successfully?


All rented now thanks.

In the past we had them fully equipped and even offered linen - every time we have had to remove all the 'personal' stuff (as the Spanish like to call it). So now we don't bother and no one has commented. If they ask for 'extras', this is never an issue.


----------

